

Show HN: Melt - the coupons you want, when and where you need them - argumentum
http://gotmelt.com/

======
darkknightrises
Thank you for saving my money. You are my best new companion! Awesome app.

------
jordanlee
Very cool... the app is very responsive and easy to use. Great look too!

------
josev
Nice ui. I'll try it.

------
tonyx
The KFC looks very delicious, haven't had a meal there in a long time. Yums.

